# Tractor mounted snow blower advice



## DCS MN

I have a 6430 JD with a Allied pto blower on the rear. This was a last minute addition to the fleet in the fall so I did not have a lot of time to research blowers.
I bought a 8', double auger Allied pto snow blower.
In my opinion this was not the right choice for my application.
We plow 4.5 acres into one area and blow it into a retaining pond. I also fabricated a 10' Leo big roll to fit the front so the tractor does double duty.
This year the tractor has 100hrs of just blowing snow!!!

What I witnessed was the augers would over load the impeller and boom - shear pins broken.
For such a larger blower you can only take about 12" swipes of the pile that is 18"-24" tall.

I need the suggestions on a better blower, after this season this thing will be junk.
The dealer suggest Loftness?? 

Thanks
Brad


----------



## blowerman

Pronovost and Normand to name a few. Those Allied blowers are cheap tin.


----------



## DaySpring Services

I agree with blowerman. Do a search on youtube and you can see for yourself what these blowers are capable of.


----------



## Neige

Like Blowerman already mentioned, and you can add SHoule to the equation. You should look for one with a rotating drum, and I would highly recommend a 5 pallet fan in the drum. The more pallets the wider the drum and the more snow it will blow away. You have an awesome tractor, that you paid good money for, now you need to get the appropriate blower that can handle the power of your tractor. These companies offer commercial and industrial models. I think you will be fine with the commercial models.


----------



## plowin-fire

check out fair mfg snowblowers.
http://www.snowblower1.com/index_files/Page590.htm

Built very heavy and will blow anything including concrete blocks.


----------



## snocrete

plowin-fire;1261194 said:


> check out fair mfg snowblowers.
> http://www.snowblower1.com/index_files/Page590.htm
> 
> Built very heavy and will blow anything including concrete blocks.


Never heard of those before.....I like the name thoughThumbs Up


----------



## StuveCorp

plowin-fire;1261194 said:


> check out fair mfg snowblowers.
> http://www.snowblower1.com/index_files/Page590.htm
> 
> Built very heavy and will blow anything including concrete blocks.


Growing up on the cranberry marsh they had a 9' Fair on a 276 Versatile that cleared the beds for sanding. It just ate snow, wish I had pictures of it.


----------



## IMAGE

Lets talk about Normand  I think I know a guy that can hook you up....


----------



## plowin-fire

The Fair Mfg. plant is about 50 miles from me, got some pretty cool stuff over there. Nothing is built cheesy with them. Plus they can custom build anything for you as well, within reason I suppose.


----------



## Upper5percent

Rad Tech Ber-Vac SA-92, SA-92TRC or SA-98
http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/prod.htm


----------



## DaySpring Services

PaulChristenson;1264910 said:


> Rad Tech Ber-Vac SA-92, SA-92TRC or SA-98
> http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/prod.htm


Those blowers are not the same quality as Normand, Pronovost or Shoule. You can tell by the weight alone.


----------



## bi-directional

DaySpring Services;1264987 said:


> Those blowers are not the same quality as Normand, Pronovost or Shoule. You can tell by the weight alone.


Those blowers are well made when you see them in person. I checked the specs and some of the bervac blowers ars heavier some are lighter than pronovost.


----------



## Upper5percent

DaySpring Services;1264987 said:


> Those blowers are not the same quality as Normand, Pronovost or Shoule. You can tell by the weight alone.


How heavy do they need to be?

Model Approx. weight (lb)

SA-92 1935

SA-92TRC 2085

SA-98 1955


----------



## Upper5percent

DaySpring Services;1264987 said:


> Those blowers are not the same quality as Normand, Pronovost or Shoule. You can tell by the weight alone.


Schulte RDX 110 is also an excellent product, but you need lots of HP...140-200 HP


----------



## IMAGE

DCS MN;1258769 said:


> I have a 6430 JD with a Allied pto blower on the rear. This was a last minute addition to the fleet in the fall so I did not have a lot of time to research blowers.
> I bought a 8', double auger Allied pto snow blower.
> In my opinion this was not the right choice for my application.
> We plow 4.5 acres into one area and blow it into a retaining pond. I also fabricated a 10' Leo big roll to fit the front so the tractor does double duty.
> This year the tractor has 100hrs of just blowing snow!!!
> 
> What I witnessed was the augers would over load the impeller and boom - shear pins broken.
> For such a larger blower you can only take about 12" swipes of the pile that is 18"-24" tall.
> 
> I need the suggestions on a better blower, after this season this thing will be junk.
> The dealer suggest Loftness??
> 
> Thanks
> Brad


Are you still looking for a good blower? Take a look at the Normand N92-312. I think it's the right blower for your tractor and application. It is the double auger model, 92" wide, with a 42.5" intake height, and a 31" balanced impeller to move a lot of snow quickly. If your just blowing into a retaining pond you would be fine with the standard chute, but if you want to load trucks we can get an extended chute for you also.

Take a look at it here, and let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks, Steve
http://www.fargosnow.com/ForSale.aspx


----------



## DCS MN

Thanks for all the advice. I am looking into which one to buy now.


----------



## IMAGE

Thanks DCS, let me know if I can be of any help.

This vid shows the Normand I am talking about in action. (although its front mounted in this application)


----------



## DCS MN

Here is what I eneded up with....Normand 92-312 with drum rotation.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Nice*



DCS MN;1383163 said:


> Here is what I eneded up with....Normand 92-312 with drum rotation.


You will very happy with that set-up and glad you moved up.... worth it's wait in shear bolts and labour and downtime...

Good luck and report back after some snow testing


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Price*

Mind sharing the price you paid for the blower ? In the market to replace my old blower..

Thanks


----------



## DCS MN

$8500. $750 to get it to MN. It was used for one year. There is a place called Topline Trailer Sales that has a ton of used blowers. Check them out online.


----------



## viper881

videos of it at work when you get a chance?


----------

